# Alien Brain Hemmorage



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Heres a shot that weve always made for halloween or halloween parties, im not sure where it came from but its been a tradition for a few years...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That looks very disgusting. Sounds good, though.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I was going to say it looks amazing - but hey disgusting works too.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I love the look of these! I haven't tried them, though. I did find a recipe here for a similar shot that's a jello shot, so it can be made in advance.  So gross!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahaha! Perfect for a Halloween party


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Looks cool when you can actually pour steady enough but we use it as a "punishment" for those that don't dress accordingly. Dang thang is GROSS!!! But it is the perfect looking Halloween drink!


----------

